# Road vs Track running?



## AspiringJumper1991 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi 

I've been training for the Air force P.A.S.T and currently meeting the standards for CCT apart from the running aspect. my running time was clocked in at  10:30 on the day of the test.  I have to meet the requirement time of 10:10 0r less for 1.5 miles.

So since then i have obviously been training a lot in regards to the running aspect.  I don't have access to a running track , so i have been using open road. I did the run last night using some what of a concrete track that resembles the one i was tested on. For this time i clocked in at 10:13. The concrete track has an incline of maybe 2% for about a 150M and the same for a decline. As well as the obvious obstacles of manoeuvring past parked cars and oncoming ones. So to cut the long story short i want to ask wether if  on track would i come in with a better time than the current present one. Also if possible if you could speculate what you might think the difference would be. The track that ill be tested on is 600m.


Many thanks 

AspiringJumper.


----------



## CDG (Mar 14, 2014)

Your mental state is all kinds of fucked up if you're worried about whether or not what surface you're going to run on is going to make you bust time.  10:10 is not a difficult time to meet.  I suggest you focus on being a better runner and quit worrying about stupid shit.


----------



## AspiringJumper1991 (Mar 14, 2014)

im not worrying it was just a general question but thanks.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 14, 2014)

AspiringJumper1991 said:


> im not worrying it was just a general question but thanks.


All that detail was the opposite of a "general question"  but anyway..maybe a better answer could have been, "Gee, @CDG , you're right. If worrying about the running surface is going to be a deal breaker on whether I meet the minimum standard, maybe I better reassess my work ethic to ensure I destroy the standard, not just meet it. "

May not have been your intent, but your response sure came across as snarky and ungrateful.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 14, 2014)

Your runs through the pipeline will be road courses, up and down hills, over and over.

Your speed will be greater then entry level.

Now for your question; most people run a road course fater then a track.
Tracks are boring, monotanus and people tend to slow down if they are not paying attention.

Find a running book (or youtube video) and gleen tips from there.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 15, 2014)

1.5 miles is.... 1.5 miles.  Find a "slower" route (maybe one with a long incline and not much decline) and try to make time that way.  I would have better advice, but since you are more worried about the course than finding ways to improve yourself, I'll throw that nugget at you.

PS: Your text-style posts make me not even want to give advice, so here is another nugget.  Put as much effort into your thoughts, research, and posts as you would in your attempt to get selected, and you might get a little more, or better quality responses.


----------



## Tweetmoney (Mar 15, 2014)

Well based on your training you may have hit a wall from not getting proper recovery.  Most people belive that more is better and it is no the case. Take a week of from running, stay active just not running and then retake your test.


----------



## AspiringJumper1991 (Mar 15, 2014)

firstly let me apologise to CDG for my manners in regarding this post .. should've shown more respect so apologies there. secondly I've taken all your advice you've given me. I've  sat down and thought long and hard about why this is the kind of work i want to get into …gave myself a gut check.. woke up at early this morning and forced myself to run that 1.5 in 9:30 and came in at 9:31.. I've come to realise its my lazy/procrastinating personality thats holding me back.. and the previous post was me probably looking for an excuse. so again apologies.


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 15, 2014)

AspiringJumper1991 said:


> So to cut the long story short i want to ask wether if  on track would i come in with a better time than the current present one.
> 
> Also if possible if you could speculate what you might think the difference would be.



Question #1: Probably not.

Question #2: You're going to be covering 1.5 miles whether it's a 300m/400m/600m track. The biggest factors are the amount of turns/corners that you will slow down on.

A 1.5 mile run is only the entry standard/initial physical test. Make sure you can run longer distances, and fast. I run my longer distances with a 7-7:20 minute mile pace, and that's slow compared to 70% of my class. But I'm a fatass, and make up for it by floating in the water; so I'll take it.

Good luck in your training.


----------

